# HOLY SH*T!!!



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I just bought a $6.83 can of dip. It was $3.79 yesterday and i ran out last night but was to lazy to go buy it. Now its $7 a can. WTF.. Why dont they tax alcohol?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (7/1/2009)*.. Why dont they tax alcohol?


SSHHHHHHHH..........be very very quiet


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sounds like obama has figured out how to balance the budget 

frickin taxes gotta love em


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I am so glad I quit smoking.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (7/1/2009)*.. Why dont they tax alcohol?
> ...


They do tax the heck out of it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess im done with copenhagen after today.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *amberj (7/1/2009)*I am so glad I quit smoking.


Amen to that!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

this is gonna suck....I have a feeling i'll be quitting soon and all of ya'll are gonna feel my wrath


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (7/1/2009)*I just bought a $6.83 can of dip. It was $3.79 yesterday and i ran out last night but was to lazy to go buy it. Now its $7 a can. WTF.. Why dont they tax alcohol?




What kind of dip are we talking here, I'm going to cry when I run up to 7eleven in about 10 minutes


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/1/2009)*this is gonna suck....I have a feeling i'll be quitting soon and all of ya'll are gonna feel my wrath


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH SCARY MAN.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I paid 6.23 for a pack of Marlboro lights at publix in Tallahassee last night, this may be it for me! I'm broke enough as is.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bought my Copenhagen last night at the Tom Thumb for $4.14 a can. At least it wasn't $7+...

If it does go up to that,just means one less date night with the girlfriend a month. Priorities.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Time to start growing your own tobacco, but then they will try to tax you for that too. Get used to it, only gonna get worse!


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Don't know about growing it. It's now a regulated industry by the FDA so you might become very scrutinized. Kind of like growing "MaryJane"...you know?


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I paid almost $6/ can this a.m. I have a feeling this is only the beginning of a long line of "sin" taxes that will become more evident in the coming years. Alcohol, fast food, sweets, soft drinks etc... My understanding, and correct me if I'm wrong, is that this is a state tax increase so I was wondering if the prices in Alabama went up too? If not, I'll make the drive north and do my shopping there instead.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a state tax. Also, if you have a tag renewel due in the next few months, go ahead and renew for 2 years. Tag renewels are going up around 45-55% . I think that starts in September.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad I got a fresh can 2 nights ago! I already dip griz because it's cheap! Who knows what I have to drop my standards to next :banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Nat-Light (7/1/2009)*I paid almost $6/ can this a.m. I have a feeling this is only the beginning of a long line of "sin" taxes that will become more evident in the coming years. Alcohol, fast food, sweets, soft drinks etc... My understanding, and correct me if I'm wrong, is that this is a state tax increase so I was wondering if the prices in Alabama went up too? If not, I'll make the drive north and do my shopping there instead.


Last night about 9pm the price of Basic short was $3.81...has been for awhile. Don't know if they went up overnight.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The tax just went into affect today. It's a state tax and is $1 a pack on cigs. I don't remember the tax on other tobaccos like dip but I do remember the tax went up from something like $1 a lb on roll-your-own tobacco to $24.

I bought a couple cans of Timber Wolf last Sunday. From here on out looks like I'll either quit or run across the line to Alabama and load up.

I wonder what they will tax when everybody quits dipping and smoking ?They are gonna get it from somewhere.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't blame Obama for that one. This was caused by the W.A.S.D.

They are well organized and some are mighty militant about it.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

if anyone wants cigarettes and dip for cheaper while i can still get it, hit me up and i'll get some for you on NAS... get 'em quick while it lasts


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (7/1/2009)*if anyone wants cigarettes and dip for cheaper while i can still get it, hit me up and i'll get some for you on NAS... get 'em quick while it lasts


Why would you want to spread a benefit to those who have not earned it and break the law in the process?


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I second DFA's comment.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Bad post, NavySnooker. Not only illegal as hell, but a slap in the face to those who have "earned" the right to purchase on base.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Copenhagen has been $2.99 at a local country store close to me for the last six months. I buy a sleeve every monday when he gets his order. Date on the can is the same as the date I buy it. Can't beat that deal. Sorry about ya'lls tax screwing, that <U>might</U> make a man think about quiting.


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

I didn't for for him! Thanks to those who did. Nice job!

How's that CHANGE and economic growth working for ya?

Your life is trying to be controlled at every turn.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

well i'm friggin sorry... my only question is, if i've earned the right, why should the rest of america be any different??? we're all ******'s here brotha and i don't feel that my service to this country makes me any different than the rest... we've all had to eat sh!t sandwiches at one point or another.. some of us more than others.. don't put the military on a pedestal, we do what we're told, PERIOD!!! :usaflag


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Great. Another damn bullet for my wife's "you need to quit dipping" gun. :banghead


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Brent (7/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (7/1/2009)*WTF.. Why dont they tax alcohol?
> ...


OK, SO ALCOHOL ISNT A STUPID TAX? Come on now. 

btw, no i dont know how much tax there is on alcohol, but i havent heard them talking about raising it. Sounds like its time. Cant get all the money from just one bad habit.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (7/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brent (7/1/2009)*
> ...


Do a google search on sin taxes, you'll see that govts. are pushing to tax everything from alcohol to coca cola. It never ceases to amaze me how most hard working Americans have tightened their belts over the last year or two and yet our government won't do the same. They expect us to do without but can't practice what they preach. Wait 'til these whack jobs getdone "reforming" healthcare and we need another $200 billion/ year ... they are going to really be sticking it to the working man. I'm all for helping somebody when they are down but I don't agree with supporting generation after generation of people that don't work or have no desire to work. Serenity now....Serenity now.:banghead


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The law increases the state's 34-cent per-pack cigarette tax to $1.34 and imposes a $1 per ounce tax on smokeless tobacco, loose tobacco and cigars.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Navy Snooker, thanks for the offer. Very kind of you. But the rest of you don't have to worry. I've been in yourPX and commissary. Not much to it if you ask me. I can find better deals locally. I grew up a military brat. There used to be some sure 'nuff deals on base. Not so much anymore.

Plus, I'm thinking that since the tobacco tax isa state tax, it will hit the military prices also.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

Today is day 10 dipless for me and my best friend. We both quit at Mid-night on Fathers Day. Between the two of us we have dipped for over 55 years. It has been hard, but we saw what was coming. Besides that it was a $35 dollar per week habit for me. I miss it, but I think I might have it whipped. Good luck to those of you that refuse to pay minimum wage for a can of Cope!


----------



## Drake1115 (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like I will be quitting soon. That is way to expensive for a can of dip when you go through one a day.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

yup...paid 3.01 for a can of redseal yesterday and 4.79 today :banghead


----------



## TylerA23 (Oct 4, 2007)

I usually buy my Grizzly Wintergreen from Walmart just b/c its the cheapest place i know of here...

anyone know if they've gone up too? or where its cheaper than walmart?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

their not going to go after alcohol because most politicians are drunks( just look at the decisions that come out of the congress)and they don't want to tax something that they want for themselves. theres even a bar in the house and senate chambers!


----------



## rpage (Jul 13, 2008)

Good thing no one posting here makes less than $250k a year, otherwise King Hussein would be breaking a promise! Remember, the federal taxes went into effect a few months ago.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Brent (7/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *cobe killer (7/1/2009)*their not going to go after alcohol because most politicians are drunks
> ...


Guess I'll be making my own wine from now on.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

HmmIve wanted to build a alternative fuel machine for some time now.............:letsdrink


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Grow your own. Brew your own. Distill your own.-------or quit.

I have a good friend here in Crystal River who had a still in W.Va. for lots of years. He is well into his 80's and has a tiny still at home--for personal consumption only. He runs off a little from time to time. He gave me a tiny sip once and it about knocked my socks off. Google tells you how.

I'm sure you could grow a little "Ornamental Tobacco." No doubt you could cure and chop your own. Do a GOOGLE search and find out how.

I guess about everybody knows how to grow the other stuff laying flat on the ground in your wifes Giant Marigold garden. The Marigolds repel insect pests that like to get high too. More information and details on the net than you can believe---I've looked. 

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. As best I can remember, I've had one beer this year, one mixed drink, haven't puffed a doobie in years, no tobacco products in at least 45 years. 

Do I advocate growing/making your own? About as much as I advocate rediculous taxes.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just hang on for the ride, the 95% that would not be taxed in the campaign speeches is a forest. You have Cap and Trade, and the Health Care next, the cap and trade is a large indirect tax, the health care will be paid for by taxing workers who have benefits. We are going to see things worse than the Carter days. For those who were not around during that time, it was 20% interest on all loans including homes. Obama and his czars are on a roll. I ask you to google Sen. Bill Nelson and call one of his 8 offices and say "NO MORE". That is the only way we can stop this madness.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

I have dipped for 16 years and absolutely loved it. I quit this past Sunday, but it had nothing to do with this tax. Last week I saw a man that was missing a good portion of his lower jaw. I would lose my job, then house, possibly life, and the oncea week lovin' from the wife. It's not worth taking the chance. I just hope its not too late.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Brent (7/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *cobe killer (7/1/2009)*their not going to go after alcohol because most politicians are drunks
> ...


Good post. Real information. Half these guys get their information out the book right next to "Chicken Little".


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Hold on I'm confused. Everyone is getting their whines mixed up. 

Garbo type question for clarifiction purposes - Are you complaining about all the State taxes that Florida's republican government has passed that went into effect yesterday, such as tobacco, fishing license, tags etc? :banghead Or, are you complaining about the things that Obama and the Democratesare trying todo with health-care, the bail-out, etc?:banghead:banghead


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I have a question.I don't know how many of you have heard the commercials on the radio from Fireworks World and Shelton , but they say something like this" It's the closest place for you to get real fireworks so come on over and stock up for the 4rth"

On the news last night they were talking about all the fireworks that are not legal to SELL in Florida not what was illegal to use.I would think that would be against the law to advertise to Florida residents where to buy fireworks that are illegal use in Fl. 

That being said , will it be legal to go to Alabama and buy Tabacco products, or would that be bootlegging?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think it would be that big of a deal if you were buying 5 cans a week and bringing them home. how many of us have ran out of smokes, dip, etc. while in another state and bought some more then came home? I imagine if you filled up a semi with smokes while in alabama and then brought them into florida to sell you would have a problem though.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Sin tax. I was told it will go up another dollor in a couple months. Thank Gov. Christ. You can still get a can for less than $5 at the Exxon in Navarre. Redman long cut and Longhorn long cut strait are close to Skoal long cut strait there just not as moist. If you dip 1 and a half cans a day like me this really sucks. I have not told the wife yet but i'm sure she will find out soon and be all over my ass to quit.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *biggamefishr (7/2/2009)*I don't think it would be that big of a deal if you were buying 5 cans a week and bringing them home. how many of us have ran out of smokes, dip, etc. while in another state and bought some more then came home? I imagine if you filled up a semi with smokes while in alabama and then brought them into florida to sell you would have a problem though.


Dude have you seen good fellas. That is not a good idea. I'm going down to the Keys in a few weeks so i'm going to stop at the indian res in Hollywood. They are not effected by tax at all.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Get a grip JOSE, the man was right and you were wrong. Just that simple, and if your not proud of our present and past military personnel then why don't you take a one way trip across the pond. You will never be missed. That's my 2 1/2 cents worth.

Retired Vietnam Vet and proud of it.:usaflag


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Trucker (7/2/2009)*Get a grip JOSE, the man was right and you were wrong. Just that simple, and if your not proud of our present and past military personnel then why don't you take a one way trip across the pond. You will never be missed. That's my 2 1/2 cents worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Retired Vietnam Vet and proud of it.:usaflag




wow thats a pretty low life thing to say...you just told an active duty military man to take a one way trip across the pond because he doesn't share your thoughts that you're better than the rest of us because you served. Im sure he'll end up going across the pond as many of our soldiers have in the past few years, I personally hope that he returns in one piece unlike the thousands of young men and women that haven't.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

i know this is not a popular opinion with those who smoke or dip or whatever but i dont do any of that(do drink just no smoke)so i would much rather see them taxing something like tobacco which is choice for people to do rather than put a higher tax on something we all have to have like gas or groceries. smokers do not feel this way bc it affects them but again it is a choice to smoke so i feel lke thats the right place to put extra taxes if necessary and keep it off of car tags, gas, groceries and other things we must have. problem of course is where does it stop....start with tobacco, move to alcohol, then soft drinks, maybe non-nutritional food items, etc....start with tobacco and where it stops is anyones guess. anyway...not hating the smokers....just my opinion on this.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *jvalhenson (7/2/2009)*i know this is not a popular opinion with those who smoke or dip or whatever but i dont do any of that(do drink just no smoke)so i would much rather see them taxing something like tobacco which is choice for people to do rather than put a higher tax on something we all have to have like gas or groceries. smokers do not feel this way bc it affects them but again it is a choice to smoke so i feel lke thats the right place to put extra taxes if necessary and keep it off of car tags, gas, groceries and other things we must have. problem of course is where does it stop....start with tobacco, move to alcohol, then soft drinks, maybe non-nutritional food items, etc....start with tobacco and where it stops is anyones guess. anyway...not hating the smokers....just my opinion on this.


Yourthought processisabsurd. What we really need is to rein in government expenditures. :doh :doh :doh


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

TAX ALCOHOL...THEY DONT HAVE TO GET ALL THE MONEY FROM ONE THING. ALCOHOL IS JUST AS BAD AS TOBACCO IF NOT WORSE. IT KILLS MORE PEOPLE THAN JUST THE PEOPLE DRINKING IT. 

Ps. I bought a log today for $49. Thats high but not as bad as i thought it was going to be. Going to go out to the base and see how much it is out there.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

huh...thought process is absurd.....maybe you didnt read it....made it clear that higher taxes on anything concerns me bc it is a slope that has no end. however....if more money is NEEDED....not wanted....NEEDED by the govt which I do not think is needed as govt spending is the main issue here....then what should be taxed are things like tobacco which you choose to do. alcohol included which is already taxed to death(thats why you can get it on base for half what you pay off it you couldnt figure that out). so before calling someone absurd maybe you should try to ready and understand what is written. i do not like that tax bc i dont think the money is needed as spending should be cut first but if money is needed then that is one of the places that it definitly should come from. and again...as i said before....my opinion....which is no more absurd than anything else and is my right to have.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

my rule on chewing tobbacco is this, If a fly wont land on it,then youshouldnt put ityour mouth! They do land on dog poo! That wont go there either.


----------



## greyoldchief (Oct 2, 2007)

I emailed Nelson re the cap and trade. Here is his BS response!



"Dear Mr.xxxx:



Thank you for contacting me regarding cap-and-trade legislation.



I am interested in cap-and-trade programs because they would let the market, not the government, dictate how to lower harmful emissions. I believe that we have the technology and ability to meet the challenge of climate change in a way that will provide new economic opportunities and make us more competitive internationally while protecting consumers from high energy prices and breaking our dependence on oil.



Global warming threatens Florida's fragile ecosystem and $56 billion tourism industry. Rising sea levels will encroach on Florida's pristine beaches and harm coastal wetlands and the Everglades. Increased carbon dioxide and water temperatures will damage sensitive coral reefs and endanger Florida's diverse marine species. A scientific study by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change concluded with 90 percent certainty that global warming is caused by the accumulation of man-made greenhouse gasses.



I will continue to work in the Senate to fight the effects of global warming. I appreciate your taking the time to share your thoughts with me, and I respect your views. Please feel free to regarding any additional issues of concern.



Sincerely,

Senator Bill Nelson"


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Screw Fla's tourist industry! Come on global warming!I HATE TOURIST & PORPOISES. You going to work are in their way to nw fla's edition of Disney land. I wish we werent a tourist oriented state. We didnt use to be. It was south Fla! Where it should stay.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to dip Copenhagen when I was in the USMC. I always had heartburn, my cheek and gums looked like prunes, they bled, I had black specks all over my teeth all the time, rancid breath, and the ball and chain of a spit can (a coke can). One day I accidentally swigged my own spit. Ewww, there goes my gag reflex again. Aacck! Aaoook!



I did the Ben Franklin list of pros and cons. I looked at a sheet of paper with about fifty cons, and the only pro I listed was that I got a buzz.



I quit that day. Price never came into the picture.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

The cost of my cigars went up a couple of dollars per as a result of S-CHIP (state children's health insurance program) being funded by a FEDERAL tobacco tax. I stocked up before the tax went into effect.



I only smoke about one per week, so it doesn't kill me.



STFB for Cap and Trade energy taxes though. The cost of electricity and gasoline will probably double. That will hurt! Just make sure that you do not make more than 150% of the poverty level, otherwise, you won't get the direct payment from the federal treasury that is supposed to offset these taxes for "working" Americans.



Also, if you plan to sell a house that has a roof that doesn't "reflect sunlight," you'll have to bring it up to the national "green code" by re-roofing it with white or silver shingles.



There are so many gems in this bill. You need to get on the phone with Sen. Nelson and Martinez, both of whom are members of the church of global warming, and tell them to vote no on this nationally energy tax bases solely on THE BIG LIE.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

> *NoCatch (7/1/2009)*Bad post, NavySnooker. Not only illegal as hell, but a slap in the face to those who have "earned" the right to purchase on base.




My God, you'd think he was selling fake military I.D.s. Me thinks ye doth protest too much. I've purchased crap for my civilian buddies from time to time. Slap in the face? Please.



Protesting at the funeral of a U.S. soldier: that's a slap in the face.



Not trying to make enemies, but let's keep it real.



Semper Fi.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

> *greyoldchief (7/3/2009)*I emailed Nelson re the cap and trade. Here is his BS response!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AAAARRRRRGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



During the post WWII industrial boom from about 1945-1979, global average temperatures decreased, yet CO2 gushed into the atmosphere at unprecedented levels.



For the past decade, CO2 has been gushing into the atmosphere at unprecedented rates, yet average global temperatures have decreased by half a degree.



If your observations contradict your theory, YOUR THEORY IS WRONG!!!!!!!



Why is Greenland called "green land"? Because it used to be GREEN!!! Why are there streets in England named "Vine" and "Vineyard"? Because England used to be a lot warmer and could support the cultivation of grapes!!! Why did 19th century explorers try to find a northern sea passage around the Arctic Circle? Because the Arctic ice caps melted during the summer!!!



Why was Lord Christopher Monckton banned from testifying against The Goracle in front of Henry "Nostrilitis" Waxman's committee? Because The Goracle can't debate the science. He would have been drawn and quartered.



Why was Dr. Mitchell Taylor, the world's leading polar bear expert, banned from the Polar Bear Specialist Group? Because polar bear populations are growing!!!



There are over 700 scientist who have put their names on Sen. Inhofe's List of Global Warming Skeptics, imminent scientists from all over the world, many of whom used to be on the alarmist side.



The Green movement is the new home of marxism and fascism. They call _themselves _"watermelons," i.e., green on the outside and red on the inside. They are using the BIG LIE of global warming to kill free enterprise and take over control of the world's economies. Government control of private enterprise IS classical fascism, and the transition is well underway. Government control _and _ownership of enterprise IS socialism, and that too is well underway.



DON'T E-MAIL NELSON OR MARTINEZ. YOU'LL JUST GET A COMPUTER RESPONSE!



Call them and bitch them out!



Financially support groups such as the Competitive Enterprise Institute and the Heartland Institute.



Financially support the distribution of the anti-green movie, "Not Evil Just Wrong."



This scam is on the brink of either collapsing or becoming LAW!!!!



Keep up the pressure!


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

HEY JOE SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE A LITTLE MIFFED OVER THE BAKKER THERE DUDE THINKOF THE MONEY YOU WILL SAVE BY QUITTINGIT IS RIDICULOUS BUT WE CANT CONTROL THIS UNTIL THE NEXT ELECTION BUCKLE UP BOYZ ITS GONNA BE A LONG RIDE UPS JUST SHUT DOWN ONE OF THERE MAJOR HUBS IT IS NOW A LOCAL CENTER WHEN YA SEE UPS STRUGGLING TO SURVIVE WE ARE IN DEEP SH*T GENTLEMEN


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Amen Nathar! good info. Also Bill nelson Looks fake to me. His strait blank stare when he talks. I dont trust him or Charlie nelson. To Puppets in control of us. Something smells & they're smilling. I feel there is alot of illeagle things going on in politics right now. Pray for us all.:angel


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is Sen. Mel Martinez' computer generated bullshit response to my terse e-mail.



Dear Mr. Nathar:



Thank you for contacting me regarding the American Clean Energy and Security Act. I appreciate hearing from you and would like to take this opportunity to respond to your concerns.



On May 15, 2009, Representative Henry Waxman (D-CA) introduced the American Clean Energy and Security Act of 2009 (H.R. 2454). This bill would create an absolute cap on total emissions from all covered entities including the electric power, transportation, oil and gas industry, and other commercial sectors with the goal of reducing greenhouse gases. This cap would be lowered over time through 2050, and a government-created market would be established to sell and trade emission allowances. On June 26, 2009, the House of Representatives passed H.R. 2454 by a vote of 219-212. H.R. 2454 now awaits further consideration in the Senate.



I believe that the threat of climate change is real, and I am working with my colleagues in the Senate to regulate and reduce greenhouse emissions. As we consider climate change legislation, we need to ensure that the laws we pass will in fact reduce carbon emissions and lessen the threat of catastrophic climate change. Additionally, we need to consider and attempt to mitigate any negative effects the new laws would have on our economy, energy prices, and Americans living on fixed incomes. 



The United States cannot solve this problem alone, and similar efforts in China and India are critical to combating this threat. However, our country can provide needed leadership and technological innovation for the international community, and, as one of the world's largest energy consumers, it is time for the United States to accept this responsibility. The choices we make now in dealing with climate change may be some of the most significant environmental and economic decisions of our generation. I assure you that I am committed to passing legislation to counter the threat posed by global climate change, and I will be sure to keep your thoughts in mind should H.R. 2454, or any related legislation, receive the attention of the full Senate.



Again, thank you for contacting me. If you have any additional questions or comments, please do not hesitate to contact me. In addition, for more information about issues and activities important to Florida, please sign up for my weekly newsletter at http://martinez.senate.gov.



Sincerely,



Mel Martinez

United States Senator


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

So it looks like either way it goes the Senate will pass the largest TAX in the history of our country.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Getsome (7/6/2009)*So it looks like either way it goes the Senate will pass the largest TAX in the history of our country.


hey Getsome, please tell me your underscript or signature is an actual bumper sticker. I would love to get one of those!


----------

